# ghost shrimp



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

will ghost shrimp eat all types of algae?i have a 2 gallon tank on my dresser and have a few frys in it.i leave the light on all day its only cut off at night.i have to clean the glass every week.im looking for something that wont eat my fryes.thanks


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you considered Red Cherry Shrimp? Or look at these photos of how quickly Amano shrimp started cleaning up one of my tanks. Aquarium algae article.

Ghost shrimp are known for killing smaller/weak shrimp. However, I have ghost shrimp in tanks with RCS and have had no losses....so who knows about the fry. But anyway, red cherry shrimp aren't going to bother a thing, nor would the amano shrimp.


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

look into some nerite snails. two olive nerites should take care of any algae you may have in a short period of time.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I think thay do.the people at the fishstore told me to get a few for my tank when I had bread algae.


----------

